# Canon G12 vs Panasonic LX5 vs Nikon P7000



## pixelmantis (Nov 18, 2010)

Canon G12 vs Panasonic LX5 vs Nikon P7000 
 I just put up a page with some quick comparison among the top  three prosumer cameras at the moment. Hope it'd be helpful to those who are  still on the fence in choosing one for the holidays.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 10, 2010)

I had the G12 and P7000, wanted to love the P7000 because I already had some flash units for it, however I had too many issues with it - which really suprised me because I typically enjoy Nikon's quality. It seems they rushed to get this out the door.


----------

